# New Member And New Outback Owner



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings, We are new members and new Outback owners.
We bought the 31KFW Kargoroo. Love it!

Just wanted to say Hi to everyone !!

Wes and Marie


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

To Outbackers! 

Yeay! Another California member and a Roo owner to boot








I think you're our first members to have the new 31KFW....I would love to hear details about it!
We have the 28KRS and it's just the best








Add your model to the poll here: clicky  ...hopefully it's been updated









Have you had a chance to check out the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion this summer?? We would love to have you join us and show off your new TT. I know I would love to see one in person.

Post often and Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on the new Outback Wes and Marie

Happy Traveling

willie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Podboy family,

Welcome to our world!

Congrats on your new trailer and joing the most elitest, funnest, informativest, bestest site around.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome!









Happy camping


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on your new toy.

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy your camping trips.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. Post often!!!

Gary


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome ..... Glad you found us!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ok....so they already used up all the GOOD words!!

But heck, it can't be said enough!! 
WELCOME TO THE CLAN!!!! and


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, W Podboy!*








Congratulations on the new 'Roo, and I'm glad to hear you are enjoying it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Wow! A 31 Kargoroo - that must be huge. It's not even listed on Keystone's website yet. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Wes and Marie,
We own a 28krs and love it. I looked at a model like yours recently and loved it. What a great way to combine toys, style and lots of room.
Enoy!!
John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new trailer. Another Californian. If it hasn't come up already, be on the look out for info on next summer's Western Region Rally at Zions.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome









Enjoy the year round camping we have to offer. Nice unit you have there enjoy it.

Jeff


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the best place on the internet!

Have you used your camper already? What are you planning to haul with it?

Send some sun our way!!!









Brenda


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome abaord!!!! And congrats on you new 5ver!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------

